# Beni geçtim sevilmeyi özleyeceksin



## Ramisadeh

Merhaba arkadaşlar, bu cümle kafamı karıştırdı "*Beni geçtim sevilmeyi özleyeceksin" *bir açıklayan var mı acaba, İngilizcede daha iyi olacak benim için. Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## CHovek

Hadi beni boşver ama benim seni çok sevmemi özleyeceksin demek istiyor.Şiirsel bir dil kullanmak istemiş.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Ramisadeh said:


> Merhaba arkadaşlar, bu cümle kafamı karıştırdı "*Beni geçtim sevilmeyi özleyeceksin" *bir açıklayan var mı acaba, İngilizcede daha iyi olacak benim için. Şimdiden teşekkürler.


Let alone me, you will be sorely missing to be loved ?


----------



## Ramisadeh

Ama neden "beni geçt*im*" dedi? Bence cümle be şekilde yanlış oluyor,  "Beni geçt*in*" diye doğru olacak, değil mi? Bu cümleyi internetten bir fotoğrafta buldum, işte ...


----------



## Rallino

Hayır, beni geçti*m *doğru. Baştaki "beni" kafanı karıştırmasın.* X'i geçtim, bari Y yap. = *tamam, artık X konusunu kapatıyorum; o konuda umut yok. En azından Y yap.

Bu bağlamda geçmek = to skip.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Rallino said:


> Hayır, beni geçti*m *doğru. Baştaki "beni" kafanı karıştırmasın.* X'i geçtim, bari Y yap. = *tamam, artık X konusunu kapatıyorum; o konuda umut yok. En azından Y yap.
> 
> Bu bağlamda geçmek = to skip.


Hım, artık anladım, çok çok teşekkür ederim kardeşim, Türkçele ilgili her anlamadıklarımı açıklamak için sana her zaman güvenebilirim


----------



## Qafqaz

Even i don't talk about me/myself, you will miss being loved.

Even i don't talk how you will miss me, you will miss being loved.

Even i don't care about myself (which probably you will miss), but you will miss being loved.

I surpass/pass over/skip about my situation....


----------

